# Anyone Know what this gun is?



## never enough (Dec 13, 2011)

Disclaimer, It's not my gun but a fellow coworkers and he asked me if I knew what kind of gun it was. He got it from his grandpa when he passed away. He's thinking its a military type rifle but I have my doubts, It has only one markings on it. The market is on the left side of the bolt with the numbers 9 5 2 8 4. The gun use to be iron sights but has a scope mounted to it now. Any help would be appreciated, I have no idea how to get the picture sizes down to 1 mb, they are all around 1.5. If i figure it out I'll post some pics. Thanks again

Thank You for any imput you can give us.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I don't believe there is enough info to make an educated guess.

Calibers stampings, any other print, magazine or not, pictures would be great.


----------



## never enough (Dec 13, 2011)

there are no caliber markings on it, looks like a .308 bullet to me but hard to tell. Here are a couple pics. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Restocked 03 Springfield?
Try an empty 30-06(or full without fulling closing the bolt) for size.Better yet,take it to a good gunsmith.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I think duckp is right...


----------



## never enough (Dec 13, 2011)

That's what I told him but he's kind of stuck on wanting to see if anyone knows what it is first. In the end he'll have to take it in anyway, even if it closes okay on a 30/06 casing I wouldn't shoot it until I had the headspacing checked along with knowing for sure what the proper caliber is. The sad thing is he's had this gun for 5 years and doesn't know what it is, to each their own I guess. Thanks again


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

looking at the bolt release I thought the same thing, but I could not see the safety so I didn't want to put my foot in my mouth --------------------------------------again.


----------



## Stella1 (Jun 20, 2011)

That there is a "SPORTERIZED" WW2 Japanese Arisaka type 38 or 99 rifle chambered for 6.5mm or 7.7mm Japanese ammo. 3 things stick out to verify this. Notice the groove above the serial number, used for dust cover installation . The other groove will be on the opposite side of the receiver most likely just under the stock. Next is the circle stamping to the right of serial number. Then the groofy looking knob on rear of the bolt itself. I bet there will be an impression of the old mum stamping under the front scope mount if it is removed. Of course it could have been rechambered for 30-06 back in the day. If it is still the origanl 7.7mm rejoice as there is modern ammo availible for a decent price. If you have more questions don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Then the groofy looking knob on rear of the bolt itself.


Soooo that was part of the bolt. I wondered if it was, then decided no it's beyond the rifle and something else. It sure looked goofy. I have never seen any of those rifles that I can remember. I have seen the ammo, but is it the 6.5 Japanese, or the 6.5 Italian that has such a long bullet in it?

Does that large knob move foreward with the firing pin? If it does it must have a very long lock time, or a heavy spring and a 20 lb trigger pull. If I remember I have heard they had very hard steel and gunsmiths didn't like to try and tap for a scope. It looks to be a nice job on the rifle in the pictures.


----------



## Stella1 (Jun 20, 2011)

The large knob is the rifle's safety mechanism, operated by pressing in the large knurled disk at the rear of the bolt with the palm of the hand and rotating it in a 1/8 clockwise turn. It doesn't move with the firing pin. I have one of each model and can say the triggers are nice.

As to which bullet is longer I believe that the 6.5 japanese bullet was the longer of the 2 but I could be wrong.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I would agree with the above on the Jap rifle.

Many of these brought home from war were rechambered to take a standard US case with the japanese caliber bullet as the arisaka brass was hard to come by over here.

I would take it in, get it cast and checked out.


----------



## never enough (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for your input it is greatly appreciated, he's going to take it in to a gunsmith to find out the caliber. You guys seem to be right that it is a arisaca. I'll let you know what he finds out.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

The numbers threw me on the 'jap' thing.Curious where they came from.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Been to a smith yet?
Still curious about the Arabic numbers.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Curiosity got the best of me so did a search.
http://www.radix.net/~bbrown/japanese_markings.html
Now I'm really curious what it is.Any chance of more pics?Pics that show the complete action and markings?Can they have both type markings?Hopefully someone with Jap rifles can chime in.


----------

